# Scored some Yoshida's



## fourthwind (Nov 11, 2009)

For whatever reason it seams harder and harder to find Yoshida's original gourmet sauce.  The local Costco finally got a shipment of it, so I bought a few liters of it.  Anyone else having trouble getting this stuff??  I love to marinate pork and chicken in this stuff!


----------



## fire it up (Nov 11, 2009)

Went to a few places yesterday to see if they carried it.
Couldn't seem to find any, I think it is hard to find because Ron buys it all and stores it in a bomb shelter, the world may be coming to an end but Ron will still have his Yoshida's


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 11, 2009)

I thought of that exact statement! 
ron buys it all! LOL
Sam's here in north central Illinois always has it.
If anyone is ever in need let me know and I will pick up some extra when I am there!


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 11, 2009)

I tried to turn ronp on to using it but he wouldnt touch the stuff.  I got a bottle in the fridge.


----------



## grampyskids (Nov 12, 2009)

I went to Costco today and the Yoshidas was not on the usual aisle. I found it hidden in a corner. They have it but it may be a scavenger to find it.


----------



## ronp (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeppers.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 12, 2009)

Ron doesnt know about the Sam's my my house either so if you need some I get you some of course for a price.


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 12, 2009)

Ron is who reminded me of some great rib's I had done with Yoshida's a number of years ago.  Been looking for the stuff ever since.  Glad I finally found some..


----------



## pignit (Nov 12, 2009)

Our Sams carries it in Original and Spicy. Since Ron Man turned me onto it, I rub everything down with it.... cept Red.  It would take too much.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 12, 2009)

Love that stuff! Always buy the big Costco container and keep one in the fridge. My kids like it when I glaze half a salmon with Yoshidas on the grill.... mmmmm.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 12, 2009)

Your a brave man. I hope red never decides to check up on you because you will be a dead man


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 12, 2009)

I haven't seen any around here I think all off what is meant for this area gets shipped to Ron's house


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 12, 2009)

*My Thoughts Exactly...*


----------



## pignit (Nov 12, 2009)

Stupid is as stupid does!


----------



## the iceman (Nov 12, 2009)

Aside from Costco, where does one find this magical elixir? I don't believe I have seen it in Safeway, Fry's etc.


----------



## ronp (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.mryoshidas.com/buy.asp

Recipes are here.
http://www.mryoshidas.com/recipes.asp

http://www.mryoshidas.com/


----------



## fire it up (Nov 12, 2009)

According to their website it is only available at Sam's Club and Costco.  I would think it would be available at some other stores and not only exclusively sold at those 2 places but I could be wrong.
We don't have either around here, closest is a BJ's so I'll have to check there but I might need to get an exchange going so i can try some of it.


----------



## hoser (Nov 12, 2009)

It's true...RonP got me hooked on the stuff, but as you said...scarce as hen's teeth!

Here in New England the only place to get it is Sam's club...I got a free one day pass coupon online, the went and bought 3 big bottles.Don't know how lon it'll last, but I guess I can get another free pass to Sam's when I run out.


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 12, 2009)

For buying all different kinds of meat, the yoshidas,  Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce is just some of the good reasons to skip the one day free pass and get a membership.  Sam's is loaded with great deals on lots of items for anyone who loves to create the TBS.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 12, 2009)

Most of our local grocers (Safeway, Fred Meyers, Thriftway, Albertsons, ect.) carry it. But it might just have to do with how popular it is here. If you ask at your local Safeway or similar store they can probably order you a case.


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 13, 2009)

Glad I am not the only one that had trouble finding this stuff, but not even as brave as I am would I threaten to coat the wife in it.  My guess is I would be the one gettin "smoked"


----------



## nwdave (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm beginning to think that it's more on the western side of the Rockies.  I know it's available most everywhere in my neck of the woods.  The large bottles of course are at Costco.  Smaller ones available at most larger supermarkets, see above quote.  I know that Fred Meyers is associated (owned?, I dunno, there's Kroger products on the shelves) Krogers.  You might give them a look.

SWMBO and I are very close to retirement and I can see now that we would not move to any area that does not offer Yoshida's.  Yes, it's that good.    I don't think I'd even attempt stir fry without a dash of Yoshida's.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Dec 14, 2009)

Never looked for it...wonder if it exists in LA...?


----------



## john3198 (Dec 14, 2009)

Anybody found Yoshida's in Hosuton? Went to Sam's today and could not find any. Spec's has no online listing for it. Haven't been to Costco since it is the other side of town. Not at HEB either. 

I have seen it on Ebay. Something like 4 17oz bottles for $19 plus $10 shipping. Seem a bit much. What are you guys getting it for?


----------

